# The Crane Residential Resort



## diogenes (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone own a week or more at the Crane Residential Resort in Barbados? I currently own points in RCI that can be used to book an time at the Crane (if it becomes available) but I'm wondering about any advantages of buying a floating week at the Crane verus just waiting and waiting for a week to appear on RCI?

I do like the flexibility of having points, but I'm leaning towards buying a floating week (resale of course).

Thanks


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2013)

diogenes said:


> Does anyone own a week or more at the Crane Residential Resort in Barbados? I currently own points in RCI that can be used to book an time at the Crane (if it becomes available) but I'm wondering about any advantages of buying a floating week at the Crane verus just waiting and waiting for a week to appear on RCI?
> 
> I do like the flexibility of having points, but I'm leaning towards buying a floating week (resale of course).
> 
> Thanks



Hello Diogenes,

I do not own Crane, and there are a few TUGgers that do.  I have tracked this property and it is rarely available for exchange.  TUGgers that do trade in will often post of their success, because it's uncommon.

If this is a property you'd like to visit on a recurring basis, you probably are well suited to look for a week to purchase.

Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2013)

diogenes said:


> Does anyone own a week or more at the Crane Residential Resort in Barbados? I currently own points in RCI that can be used to book an time at the Crane (if it becomes available) but I'm wondering about any advantages of buying a floating week at the Crane verus just waiting and waiting for a week to appear on RCI?
> 
> I do like the flexibility of having points, but I'm leaning towards buying a floating week (resale of course).
> 
> Thanks



The Crane appears fairly regularly-periodically in RCI points.  You need to be looking exactly 10 months from check in and check ins are usually Friday or Saturday.  Right now we are 10 months from March which would be the high season so it may be a month or two before you start seeing more regular deposits.  If you see a resale week for the time you want to go you might want to get it if you want to go most years annually.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 7, 2013)

Just posted this on distressed finds, RCI weeks:  Hotel     2 (2)  No Kitchen  Sat 15-Jun-2013  Sat 22-Jun-2013  Exchange Fee  19


----------



## diogenes (May 7, 2013)

Yeah...I decided not to pay the $209 Ongoing RCI Search fee and have been conducting manual searches for several weeks now.  

10 months seems to be the right timing.

I saw that Hotel room come up on RCI (10 months out)...thanks for that.  I called RCI and that is a studio/hotel room that would consume  2400 points for the week.  The hotel rooms are too small for a family of 4 but perhaps I could book that and then request an upgrade to a 1bd (when I get there), so that *might* work.

A floating week, resale at the Crane would be nice...depending on how frequent I plan to go.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2013)

The Resort comes up on the weeks side really infrequently.  The Residences come up in points only and that is the one that you will semi-regularly see at the 10 month mark.  I didn't realize you were looking with Hilton Points.  It won't match with an ongoing request for the RCI points resorts.  You have to do the manual search right on the 10 month mark.  I think you will mostly only see hotel and the occasional 1 bedroom units during the mid Jan through early April but I have seen 2 br come up May-Dec.


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2013)

This is really interesting -- I've had an on-going search with my Worldmark (granted, its Weeks) for both 2012 and 2013 and it's never hit.

Is this simply a Weeks vs. RCI Points thing?  I didn't realize it was that different.

Thanks very much,

Greg


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2013)

Yes.  Inventory from RCI points resorts won't match an ongoing search and if you have an RCI points account you can do a search but only for weeks inventory.  Developers like Disney and Hilton deposit inventory at other times but resorts that have owners enrolled in RCI points in most cases auto deposit at the 12 month mark and they become available to RCI points members at non affiliated resorts at the 10 month mark.  Portals like Hilton and Wyndham with travelers plus can see points inventory but the same 10 month or less availability will apply.


----------



## siesta (May 7, 2013)

GregT said:


> This is really interesting -- I've had an on-going search with my Worldmark (granted, its Weeks) for both 2012 and 2013 and it's never hit.
> 
> Is this simply a Weeks vs. RCI Points thing?  I didn't realize it was that different.
> 
> ...


i placed an ongoing request with wyndham points through RCI weeks last fall for the crane resort anytime in June, for a 1br or less. and a few months later I matched a studio for thhis upcoming Fathers day weekend, June 15th to June 22nd.  The Crane is doable.

I'm already on the countdown, only about 5 weeks left!


----------



## diogenes (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can purchase resale units?


----------



## Larry (May 8, 2013)

diogenes said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase resale units?



I have seen weeks sold on EBAY but they were all fixed weeks and I don't think they sell floating weeks which you had indicated that was what you were interested in.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 8, 2013)

Have PM'd you as well.  Sorry, at work today.

There is an inventory and price chart at the Crane itself, but tell them firmly what you what and what your price point is.
http://www.thecrane.com/Property-Sales/  I used to deal with Jacqui, but am not sure if she's still there.

www.redweek.com 

As Larry mentioned, Ebay, too.

Use an escrow agent.


----------



## alanmj (May 9, 2013)

*Crane: RCI Weeks vs.Points*

The Crane comprises two distinct properties. One of the original hotel, which is one of the oldest hotels in the Caribbean. Most of the owners of that one are in RCI Weeks.

When all the new buildings were built, the units were all sold as RCI Points.

So if you're looking using Weeks, you can only get into the Historic Hotel. Personally, I love the place and prefer it to the new-builds. But there are not many rooms, and most owners use their timeshares to go there.


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 8, 2014)

[Advertising is NOT permitted in the forums.]


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Alberto,
  I realize that your post was deleted, however, do you own at the old hotel or the new/newer resort ?

  Thank you,
  B. (former owner)


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 8, 2014)

I own unit 823 in building 8, one of the newer resort buildings.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 8, 2014)

alberto abreu said:


> I own unit 823 in building 8, one of the newer resort buildings.



  Okay. That clarifies things for me. Thanks.


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 9, 2014)

My pleasure....You say "former owner". We've been trying desperately to sell for six years. How did you manage?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 9, 2014)

diogenes said:


> Yeah...I decided not to pay the $209 Ongoing RCI Search fee ...



Why not? Your time has to be much more valuable not to do ongoing search and to try manual search. This money is completely refundable if there is no match or if you change your mind.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I had a cheap unit, studio #7 in the old hotel, May week. I bought it for low money  and sold it back to the resort. I was not anywhere near the investment level that you're at. I did this as I had too many timeshares.

  Some ideas, though, and excuse me if my questions are too basic:

  1. Have you asked the resort to sell for you ?

  2. I read your ad on Redweek & here on TUG and found them somewhat confusing, no offense. If I was a buyer, I'd be unclear as to what/how many are being sold although I do see what you were trying to explain.

   4. Have you contacted an island realtor ?

   5. Have you decided to take a loss or break even ? Or..... are you holding fast to turning a profit ?

  6. Are you in a position to aggressively rent them in the meantime ? Will the Crane do this for you ?

  You'll get the _best_ advice on this board from seasoned owners. I know that the Crane is an exceptional resort, but the general principles of timeshare selling will apply. The Crane has held its value as far as I can tell and the worldwide economy is improving. Both good points in your favor.

 The more info you give, without advertising, the more questions can be answered. You are among friends as many have been in similar situations.


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you were a former owner of one of the units at the Crane resort where we own 49 weeks.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 9, 2014)

alberto abreu said:


> I'm sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you were a former owner of one of the units at the Crane resort where we own 49 weeks.



  Yes, I did own at the Crane (old one) , but no more. Nothing on the level that you're at, though.


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 9, 2014)

Woops.....read wrong response! Let me read yours and will get right back. Thanks


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 9, 2014)

alberto abreu said:


> Woops.....read wrong response! Let me read yours and will get right back. Thanks



Understand. Lots going on .


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks ever so much. I'll try to make the advert more clear. Yes, the weeks are placed with the Crane sales office, but I've no way of knowing whether they're actually mentioning them to prospective buyers. I have reason for believing this that I will not dwell on here. We just want out, and are offering these weeks at bargain prices. If you have further advice, especially on how I can use this site to achieve a sale, I'd be ever so grateful. Cheers, Alberto


----------



## alberto abreu (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello again...We've edited our tug advert, mentioning each week individually. The Redweek advert refers to the Crane's new development at Culpepper - the "Beach Houses". We were able to obtain a contract to exchange (when the new development is complete) 35 of our weeks in our ocean view unit at the Crane for 3 Beach House weeks. We did so given the difficulty we new we would face selling these 35 weeks. The 17 remaining weeks are up for sale at a significant discount, and are mostly prime, AA weeks. Our hope is that our prices are low enough to quickly attract buyers for the Crane and BH weeks. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------

